# το φιλοσόφησα = ;



## Marinos (Sep 8, 2014)

Μια ακόμα αμετάφραστη ή δύσκολα μεταφράσιμη ελληνική έκφραση, εκτός αν η φαντασία μου με έχει εγκαταλείψει οριστικά. Πώς θα το λέγαμε στα αγγλικά;

ΛΝΕΓ: σκέφτομαι (κάτι) πιο ήρεμα και αναλυτικά και από άλλη οπτική γωνία, συνήθως πιο αισιόδοξη: _Μη χάνεις την ψυχραιμία σου! Ας το φιλοσοφήσουμε λίγο!_

ΛΚΝ: 1. σκέφτομαι συστηματικά ένα θέμα, ένα πρόβλημα, το εξετάζω πολύπλευρα, εμβαθύνω σε αυτό: Tο έχω φιλοσοφήσει το πράγμα κι έβγαλα ήδη τα συμπεράσματά μου. 2. αντιμετωπίζω τα πράγματα (κυρ. τα προβλήματα της καθημερινής ζωής) με φιλοσοφική διάθεση, χωρίς να παρασύρομαι από την αμεσότητα και την επιφανειακή τους όψη αλλά γενικεύοντας και θεωρητικοποιώντας: Έλα, καημένε, μην το παίρνεις κατάκαρδα, φιλοσόφησέ το λιγάκι.


----------



## sarant (Sep 8, 2014)

Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται.
Let's look it from a different angle αλλά δεν καλύπτει καλά π.χ. το 2 του ΛΚΝ


----------



## Marinos (Sep 8, 2014)

Επειδή στο ελληνικό η φιλοσοφία ανάγεται ουσιαστικά στο stoicism, τη Στοά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2014)

Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει όμως το λατινικό _primum vivere, deinde philosophari_, δεν μπορεί να μας χρησιμέψει σαν γέφυρα;
Ας πούμε, το γερμανικό philosophieren έχει εδώ ανάλογα παραδείγματα χρήσης (ή θα μπορούσε να γίνει κατανοητή η έννοια που το χρησιμοποιούμε στα ελληνικά).


----------



## Marinos (Sep 8, 2014)

Το λατινικό, νομίζω, αναφέρεται σε άλλου είδους φιλοσοφία (κάπως κοντύτερα στη δική μας _αμπελοφιλοσοφία_*, ίσως)

* άλλο δυσκολομετάφραστο από κει --ή όχι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 8, 2014)

(step back and) look at the bigger picture;
Get a broader perspective;
Look at X from a broader perspective;
Put a positive spin on X;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2014)

Για τα γερμανικά (και μόνο), τα δείγματα από τα κόρπορα που λινκάρισα έχουν παραδείγματα που θα μπορούσαν να ταιριάζουν (σε κάθε μορφής φιλοσοφική αναζήτηση). Ίσως δεν πιάνουν 100% την αίσθηση του ελληνικού, αλλά αρκετά ικανοποιητικά. Αυτό συμβαίνει με πολλές λέξεις, όμως, όχι;

Για άλλες γλώσσες, τώρα...


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2014)

Ωραία ερώτηση και ωραίες προτάσεις. Να καταθέσω τι έχει ο Κοραής:

*φιλοσοφώ* ρ αμ/μ φιλοσόφησα αορ φιλοσοφημένος μτχ πρκμ

• σκέπτομαι συστηματικά ένα θέμα = to think about
_Φιλοσόφησα την πρότασή σου και είδα ότι δεν με συμφέρει. = I thought about your proposal and I came to the conclusion that there is nothing in it for me. | Το φιλοσόφησα πολύ και κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν άξιζε τον κόπο. = I thought about it quite a bit and I came to the conclusion that it was not worth the effort._

• αντιμετωπίζω τα πράγματα με φιλοσοφική διάθεση = to take it/to look at it philosophically
_Τι κάθεσαι και σκας, καημένε! Φιλοσόφησέ το και λίγο! = Why drive yourself crazy, you poor thing! Look at it philosophically! | Καλό θα ήταν να μην τα παίρνετε όλα στα σοβαρά, αλλά να τα φιλοσοφείτε και λίγο. = It would be a good idea not to take everything so seriously, but rather look at it somewhat philosophically._​
Είναι προφανώς από τις περιπτώσεις που δεν αρκεί μια αντιστοιχία, αλλά θα πρέπει να στηριχτούμε πολύ στο ύφος των συμφραζομένων. (Σε καθημερινό αγγλικό λόγο, θα έμενα μακριά από το _philosophically_.)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 8, 2014)

Στην πορεία μπορούμε να ασχοληθούμε και μ' αυτό: 


Marinos said:


> τη δική μας _αμπελοφιλοσοφία_* [άλλο δυσκολομετάφραστο από κει --ή όχι;]


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2014)

Για την _αμπελοφιλοσοφία_ δεν θα αναφέρω τα λεξικά γιατί δεν με ενθουσιάζουν οι αποδόσεις τους:

Βρήκα:
empty pompous talk
nonsense
cracker-barrel philosophy (αυτό είναι η «λαϊκή φιλοσοφία», με θετική σημασία, δεν έχει σχέση με την αμπελοφιλοσοφία)

Το λεξικό του Γεωργαντά έχει «inferior or cheap philosophy». Ερμηνευτικό είναι, δεν κάνει για μετάφραση.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αμπελοφιλο%&dq=

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις θα έβαζα *idle philosophizing*, αλλά και πάλι τα συμφραζόμενα θα επηρεάζουν την τελική επιλογή.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 9, 2014)

Υπάρχει και η έκφραση pause to/and reflect. Ίσως αποδίδει κάποιες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## cougr (Sep 9, 2014)

Μερικές ακόμη ιδέες:



Marinos said:


> Μια ακόμα αμετάφραστη ή δύσκολα μεταφράσιμη ελληνική έκφραση, εκτός αν η φαντασία μου με έχει εγκαταλείψει οριστικά. Πώς θα το λέγαμε στα αγγλικά;
> 
> ΛΝΕΓ: σκέφτομαι (κάτι) πιο ήρεμα και αναλυτικά και από άλλη οπτική γωνία, συνήθως πιο αισιόδοξη: _Μη χάνεις την ψυχραιμία σου! *Ας το φιλοσοφήσουμε λίγο!*_



Let's be (a bit) philosophical about it
Let's look at it (a bit/a bit more) philosophically



Marinos said:


> ΛΚΝ: 1. σκέφτομαι συστηματικά ένα θέμα, ένα πρόβλημα, το εξετάζω πολύπλευρα, εμβαθύνω σε αυτό: Tο έχω φιλοσοφήσει το πράγμα κι έβγαλα ήδη τα συμπεράσματά μου. 2. αντιμετωπίζω τα πράγματα (κυρ. τα προβλήματα της καθημερινής ζωής) με φιλοσοφική διάθεση, χωρίς να παρασύρομαι από την αμεσότητα και την επιφανειακή τους όψη αλλά γενικεύοντας και θεωρητικοποιώντας: Έλα, καημένε, μην το παίρνεις κατάκαρδα, φιλοσόφησέ το λιγάκι.



1. I've thought about it deep and hard
I've taken a good, hard look at it
I've deeply reflected (about/on it)
I've done some serious thinking
I've seriously thought (about it)

2. I'm being/be philosophical about it.



Marinos said:


> Στην πορεία μπορούμε να ασχοληθούμε και μ' αυτό:
> 
> τη δική μας αμπελοφιλοσοφία* [άλλο δυσκολομετάφραστο από κει --ή όχι;]



pseudo-philosophizing, crap/crappy philosophy, amateur/amateur's philosophy, armchair philosophy, flimsy philosophy, hogwash philosophy


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2014)

Να μην ξεχάσουμε το *wax philosophical (about)*.

Μια αρμαθιά παραδείγματα:

Cat And Bukowski Wax Philosophical About Life
You want a script where two people sit around and talk about their feelings for each other and wax philosophical about the mysterious forces of the universe.
But then he chose to wax philosophical about the reason, and waxing philosophical is not one of Romney's strengths.
They waxed philosophical on the insignificance of a few years of life before all eternity. 
If someone is waxing philosophical about the market, you can say: "The great mistake made by the public is paying attention to prices instead of values."

(Θέλει ρέγουλα.)


----------



## cougr (Sep 26, 2014)

Ξέχασα το *contemplate*

π.χ. I've contemplated on/over it

επίσης το *deliberate*.


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 28, 2014)

Να προτείνω και το _I've pondered over it_ αναφορικά με την πρώτη εκδοχή του ΛΚΝ (σκέφτομαι συστηματικά, εξετάζω πολύπλευρα κλπ.).


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 3, 2014)

*φιλοσοφώ *[filosofó] [...]
1. σκέφτομαι συστηματικά ένα θέμα, ένα πρόβλημα, το εξετάζω πολύπλευρα, εμβαθύνω σε αυτό: _Tο έχω φιλοσοφήσει το πράγμα κι έβγαλα ήδη τα συμπεράσματά μου_. [...]
ΛΚΝ

*think through*
_to think about until a conclusion is reached_; understand or solve by thinking [...]
The American Heritage® Dictionary of Idioms by Christine Ammer. 

*think through*
to consider the facts about something in an organized and thorough way
_Have you had time to think things through?_
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/us/dictionary/american/think-through


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2014)

Ναι, είναι καλή η αναλογία όταν το _φιλοσόφησα_ συνδυάζεται με εξαγωγή συμπερασμάτων ή λέμε «έκατσα και το φιλοσόφησα (και αποφάσισα ότι...  )».


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 4, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ναι, είναι καλή η αναλογία όταν το _φιλοσόφησα_ συνδυάζεται με εξαγωγή συμπερασμάτων ή λέμε «έκατσα και το φιλοσόφησα (και αποφάσισα ότι...  )».



Τώρα που το λες, συχνά σημαίνει (το _φιλοσόφησα_) ότι πρέπει να *το πάρεις απόφαση* (κάτι, οτιδήποτε, σχεδόν πάντα δυσάρεστο), να *αποφασίσεις*, δηλαδή, *ότι* έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα, ό,τι κι αν κάνεις εσύ.
Οπότε: _You have to come to terms with it_ (πρέπει να το φιλοσοφήσεις).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Τώρα που το λες, συχνά σημαίνει (το _φιλοσόφησα_) ότι πρέπει να *το πάρεις απόφαση* (κάτι, οτιδήποτε, σχεδόν πάντα δυσάρεστο), να *αποφασίσεις*, δηλαδή, *ότι* έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα, ό,τι κι αν κάνεις εσύ.
> Οπότε: _You have to come to terms with it_ (πρέπει να το φιλοσοφήσεις).


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?86-suck-it-up-χώνεψέ-το&p=53204&viewfull=1#post53204 κ.επ.


----------



## cougr (Nov 4, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Τώρα που το λες, συχνά σημαίνει (το _φιλοσόφησα_) ότι πρέπει να *το πάρεις απόφαση* (κάτι, οτιδήποτε, σχεδόν πάντα δυσάρεστο), να *αποφασίσεις*, δηλαδή, *ότι* έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα, ό,τι κι αν κάνεις εσύ.
> Οπότε: _You have to come to terms with it_ (πρέπει να το φιλοσοφήσεις).



Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ταιριάζει και το *philosophical/philosophic*

π.χ. *you need to be philosophical about it*

Philosophical or philosophic:


of or relating to philosophy or philosophers
reasonable, wise, or learned
*calm and stoical, esp in the face of difficulties or disappointments
*
(formerly) of or relating to science or natural philosophy


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2014)

...
My New Philosophy - Kristin Chenoweth as Sally Brown






Warning: contains nuts. Peanuts.


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 4, 2014)

Zazula said:


> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?86-suck-it-up-χώνεψέ-το&p=53204&viewfull=1#post53204 κ.επ.



Πολύ εύστοχο, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά. 
Δηλαδή, έτσι φαίνεται μια λεπτή διαφορά του _να φιλοσοφήσεις κάτι_ από το να το αποδεχτείς απλώς, ως γεγονός (_να το χωνέψεις_).

Εδώ κολλάει και το Put a positive spin on X του Hellegennes (αυτό μου άρεσε εξαρχής).

Νομίζω, ωστόσο, ότι το _come to terms with_ έχει το εννοιολογικό εύρος για να αποδώσει τη σημασία (του _να φιλοσοφήσεις κάτι_) και ανταποκρίνεται καλά στο υφολογικό επίπεδο.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 4, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Πολύ εύστοχο, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά.
> Δηλαδή, έτσι φαίνεται μια λεπτή διαφορά του _να φιλοσοφήσεις κάτι_ από το να το αποδεχτείς απλώς, ως γεγονός (_να το χωνέψεις_).



...yep, so far so good, but then you go on to say:



dominotheory said:


> Νομίζω, ωστόσο, ότι το _come to terms with_ έχει το εννοιολογικό εύρος για να αποδώσει τη σημασία (του _να φιλοσοφήσεις κάτι_) και ανταποκρίνεται καλά στο υφολογικό επίπεδο.



...now you lost me here. Just as you were making the difference clear, you turned around and blurred it. What happened, dude? Swapped horses in midstream? 

Now quote 2 seems to contradict quote 1. See what happens when you switch from soft to hard drinks in mid sentence?

Logically, the sequence is "think first, then act."
Illogically, the sequence is "act first, then think of the consequences."
But then again, common sense is no longer common--has it ever been, really?

Now _come to terms with_ has a myriad senses and deserves a separate thread. However, in this case, it comes as an _afterthought_.
e.g.
After thinking it through, he decided to come to terms with reality.
_Αφού το φιλοσόφησε/καλοσκέφτηκε, αποφάσισε να συμβιβαστεί με/συμφιλιωθεί με/αποδεχτεί την πραγματικότητα._

See what I mean? The two terms are not interchangeable. 
So what d'you say?


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 4, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> So what d'you say?



Αγαπητέ Παράκτιε, είναι απλό αυτό που λέω και νομίζω ότι το αναλύεις περισσότερο απ' ό,τι χρειάζεται.
Σπατάλη δυνάμεων δηλαδή.
Ωστόσο, επειδή πιστεύω κι ότι αυτό που λέω ισχύει, θα το εξηγήσω σύντομα.
Προς το παρόν, επειδή βιάζομαι λίγο, αφιερώνω τραγουδάκι:






Jerry Lee Lewis - What'd I Say (1969)


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 5, 2014)

Ah, the wild Killer, who else! 
Among the few artists who managed to turn his failing career around after a ruinous scandal.

That son of a gun..! 
To stay on the subject: Το φιλοσόφησε ως φαίνεται και, αντί απλώς να συμβιβαστεί, από ροκενρολάς το γύρισε στο κάντρι-γουέστερν, και πέτυχε o μπαγάσας! :woot:


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 5, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Logically, the sequence is "think first, then act."
> Illogically, the sequence is "act first, then think of the consequences."
> But then again, common sense is no longer common--has it ever been, really?
> 
> ...



Αυτά γίνονται όταν κάτι φεύγει από τα αρχικά του συμφραζόμενα - λογικό, βέβαια, να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, όταν γίνεται αναζήτηση όρων που έχουν όσο πιο γενική εφαρμογή γίνεται.

Δες από πού ξεκίνησα: 



dominotheory said:


> Τώρα που το λες, συχνά σημαίνει (το _φιλοσόφησα_) ότι πρέπει να *το πάρεις απόφαση* (κάτι, οτιδήποτε, σχεδόν πάντα δυσάρεστο), να *αποφασίσεις*, δηλαδή, *ότι* έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα, ό,τι κι αν κάνεις εσύ.
> Οπότε: _You have to come to terms with it_ (πρέπει να το φιλοσοφήσεις).



Και τώρα, κάνε αν θέλεις, καλή τη πίστει, μια γρήγορη βόλτα στο Διαδίκτυο και ίσως συμφωνήσεις ότι θα μπορούσαμε, αρκετές φορές, να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το "πρέπει να το φιλοσοφήσεις" για να αποδώσουμε *αυτή τη συγκεκριμένη φράση*:

You have to come to terms with it


Αν τώρα εξακολουθείς να έχεις αμφιβολίες, ίσως βρεις πιο πειστικό κάτι άλλο, που αποτελεί και σχόλιο πάνω σ' ένα θέμα που έβαλες:



CoastalFog said:


> After thinking it through, he decided to come to terms with reality.
> _Αφού το φιλοσόφησε/καλοσκέφτηκε, αποφάσισε να συμβιβαστεί με/συμφιλιωθεί με/αποδεχτεί την πραγματικότητα._
> 
> See what I mean? The two terms are not interchangeable.



came to terms with it and accepted



Να κλείσω και πάλι με τραγουδάκι (κι εδώ, επίσης, είναι μεγάλο ζήτημα αν μπορεί το *come to terms* να αποδοθεί ως _συμβιβαστείς_/_συμφιλιωθείς_ ή _αποδεχτείς_ - πιθανότατα όχι):






Pearl Jam - Present Tense 



Spoiler



Do you see the way that tree bends?
Does it inspire?
Leaning out to catch the sun's rays
A lesson to be applied
Are you getting something out of this all encompassing trip?
You can spend your time alone, redigesting past regrets, oh
Or you can come to terms and realize
You're the only one who can't forgive yourself, oh
Makes much more sense to live in the present tense
Have you ideas on how this life ends?
Checked your hands and studied the lines
Have you the belief that the road ahead ascends off into the light?
Seems that needlessly it's getting harder
To find an approach and a way to live
Are we getting something out of this all-encompassing trip?
You can spend your time alone redigesting past regrets, oh
Or you can come to terms and realize
You're the only one who cannot forgive yourself, oh
Makes much more sense to live in the present tense


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 5, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Να κλείσω και πάλι με τραγουδάκι (κι εδώ, επίσης, είναι μεγάλο ζήτημα αν μπορεί το *come to terms* να αποδοθεί ως _συμβιβαστείς_/_συμφιλιωθείς_ ή _αποδεχτείς_ - πιθανότατα όχι):
> 
> Pearl Jam - Present Tense
> 
> ...



Το _να συμφιλιωθείς_ ακούγεται ωραίο, αλλά δεν εμπεριέχει και την ιδέα του "να το φιλοσοφήσεις";
Πώς θα γίνει η συμφιλίωση, αυτομάτως;


----------



## cougr (Nov 5, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Το _να συμφιλιωθείς_ ακούγεται ωραίο, αλλά δεν εμπεριέχει και την ιδέα του "να το φιλοσοφήσεις";
> Πώς θα γίνει η συμφιλίωση, αυτομάτως;



Αυτό ακριβώς - ήτοι το υπογραμμισμένο τμήμα παραπάνω - ήθελα να τονίσω κι εγώ στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου για τον όρο «philosophical», αλλά λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου δεν επεκτάθηκα. Αν και δεν το ξεκαθαρίζουν τα λεξικά, ο εν λόγω όρος όπως χρησιμοποιείται, για παράδειγμα, στην πρόταση «you need to be philosophical about it», εγγενώς εμπεριέχει την ιδέα του κατηγορήματος «να το φιλοσοφήσεις».

*Edit* 

Βρήκα κι αυτό: 

Philosophical-

To be philosophical is to stay detached and *thoughtful *in the face of a setback, or to approach a tough situation in a level-headed way. When his girlfriend left him, Bernard was philosophical: "If she loves me, she'll return."

In ancient Greece, philosophy literally meant a love of knowledge and wisdom. In modern times, the field of philosophy is more specifically the study of how we think through problems. Great philosophers have all sorts of theories about how and why we think and act the way we do, *but the word philosophical often just means* that you choose *to be more thoughtful and look at the 'big picture' *when dealing with challenges. (τα έντονα δικά μου)


----------

